# amp wiring help on brute help.......



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok guys I got a mitzu amp And I'm getting no sound out the amp was wondering where u ran Ur remote or how and I know power and ground go to the battery.... I tested the rcas there good tht hook from the amp to my iPod the speakers are good I've tried 2 mitzu amps still no sound coming out the speakers...... help plz


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Make sure your gain is turned up and your remote wire can be put on a switch or your key switch what ever is easier for you.


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

I got it fixed turned up I had a break in my power wire running to the battery


----------

